# Offset smokers vs. drum smokers in regards to taste of the meat



## boblloyd91 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi all! A few years ago my wife got me an offset smoker for my birthday. Though I like it, I have some gripes that are making me think about maybe getting a Weber Smoky Mountain cooker. I'm doing this because I have been frustrated at how poorly my offset smoker holds heat (even though I have added mods to it such as gasket etc.) It seems it only holds a stable temp for about 2-3 hours. From what I've read, it seems that the drum/kettle models seem to hold heat much better. However some people have told me that they feel the taste of the meat is better with an offset smoker. What are your thoughts? All I know is I'm getting frustrated with smoking pork on my offset for 8-12 hours and it not being fully cooked, which leads to me having to put it in the oven or crockpot to finish it off...


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 27, 2016)

What do you have and what vintage?  For example, my old style New Braunfels Black Diamond is much different than after Char-Broil bought them out.  Same with OK Joe.  Have you installed a baffle and tuning plates to help even out the temps?  Did you drop the chimney down to grate level?  Did you install latches along with the gasket?  These are just a few ideas that will help with temp consistency and fuel consumption--there are numerous threads out here which address offset smoker modifications. 

I wouldn't be so quick to ditch the offset:  I've used these for nearly 30 years, and much prefer them relative to an upright.  Others swear by the uprights, so you're going to get differing schools of thought.  Post back what make and model you have and likely someone has the same (or very similar) model and can get you headed in the right direction.  My $0.02.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2016)

*Quote: However some people have told me that they feel the taste of the meat is better with an offset smoker.*







Does a Round Cast Iron Pan make tastier food that a Square Cast Iron Pan? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It don't matter if the smoker it Vertical, Horizontal or Hybrid...All else being equal, the Flavor on the meat comes from Fuel, Smoke Wood and Temp. In a side by side cook, Burn Kingsford Blue with Apple Splits at 225 in each cooker and the meat will taste the same...JJ


----------



## jcbigler (Oct 27, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Does a Round Cast Iron Pan make tastier food that a Square Cast Iron Pan?


Well, I mean, c'mon now. That's just silly. 

Everyone knows that round cast iron skillets taste better than squares. Who would even want to be seen cooking on a square skillet anyway.


----------



## boblloyd91 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi





gr0uch0 said:


> What do you have and what vintage?  For example, my old style New Braunfels Black Diamond is much different than after Char-Broil bought them out.  Same with OK Joe.  Have you installed a baffle and tuning plates to help even out the temps?  Did you drop the chimney down to grate level?  Did you install latches along with the gasket?  These are just a few ideas that will help with temp consistency and fuel consumption--there are numerous threads out here which address offset smoker modifications.
> 
> I wouldn't be so quick to ditch the offset:  I've used these for nearly 30 years, and much prefer them relative to an upright.  Others swear by the uprights, so you're going to get differing schools of thought.  Post back what make and model you have and likely someone has the same (or very similar) model and can get you headed in the right direction.  My $0.02.


 Hi, I have a cheaper char broil offset smoker my wife bought for about 70 bucks. I have put some gasket around the edges which helped a bit. I think part of the problem is because of the lower quality the metal is thinner. I also think the top lid of the barrel is warped a bit too.


----------



## boblloyd91 (Oct 28, 2016)

I will check on the model in a bit


----------



## smokesontuesday (Oct 28, 2016)

JCBigler said:


> Well, I mean, c'mon now. That's just silly.
> 
> Everyone knows that round cast iron skillets taste better than squares. Who would even want to be seen cooking on a square skillet anyway.


So sad to see someone so wrong. Square pans are obviously better because you get more edge surface area for those delicious crunchy cornbread edges.


----------



## sauced (Oct 28, 2016)

The Chef is correct......I use an offset and a kettle and both produce great que. The offset requires a bit more attention. 

It's temp, wood and time. Just my .02


----------



## paul6 (Oct 29, 2016)

For $70 I am guessing your offset is pretty thin material , I have the Oklahoma Joe $500 and I feel it is very easy to maintain temp  ( just don't tell my wife I claim to always have to tend to the smoker when she tries to give me Honey Do's )


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 30, 2016)

I think you found your answer, Bob.  No need to write off the entire line of horizontal units because of a misinformed purchasing decision.  I don't really know what you are up against, as I've never used that smoker, but you either need to do some modifications or start anew.  That said, I've had some pretty good barbecue produced by a 55 gallon drum split horizontally, so it can be done with some basic equipment.  My $0.02.


----------

